# Can anyone upgrade a Pelican 7060 Led to a xpg2 ? How about a blackhawk Xiphos?



## MaNCuBuS (Nov 24, 2012)

I was wondering if Anyone can upgrade the led on a pelican 7060 flashlight or upgrade a blackhawk Xiphos weapon light led. I am not sure what led either currently has but they are vintage 2007 models.. Lol


----------



## MaNCuBuS (Dec 17, 2012)

Just for info, datiLED did a great job upgrading my one CR123 Blackhawk Xiphos light with a XP-G2 LED, replacing the blue beam Luxeon LED that was in it. It is a very white light (which I wanted) and bright... went from 60 lumens to at least 200 lumens (based on my comparisons with other lights..nothing scientific). My problem was the Xiphos original Luxeon LED was too dim and blue for me, and I thought I would have to buy a new weapon light, such as a Streamlight TLR1. However, no other light would fit a Blackhawk serpa level 3 holster, so if I wanted another weapon light, I would have to get a new holster. I liked my holster and didn't want to go through all the muscle memory training of a new holster.... And now I don't have to! 

datiLED gave me an estimate, kept in touch with me with progress reports, and now I feel I have a brand new light. The new LED is mounted perfectly, and the beam pattern and tint is perfect...high quality LED with no artifacts, holes, or rings. I am 200% satisfied! Very quick service too... under 2 weeks including shipping times too! 

Thank you again datiLED!


----------

